# Dog foods.. help please!!



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine are on Taste of the Wild - Sierra Mountain (Lamb) and are doing really well. Firm poop, no smell. I haven't used any sweet potato mix so unsure of the smell, but know it is good and soothing for their tummies.

If you do change I would stay with whatever you go to for at least a few months. You are right in that frequent food changes in our puppies can really upset their tummys. If you google puppyfood in the search box you will find many threads on this. There is no right answer for the best food, but over time we see what seems to do the best for our particular dog and his/her needs. I like the grain free because it is a food that all my dogs can eat. I have a yorkie with severe allergies to grains. It saves us a lot to have one food they all can eat. 

Good luck on your quest for the best food.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

First of all, I might be asking the obvious, but has he had a bath lately? Maybe he did roll in something. Or is it gas causing the odor? 

How long has he been on the sweet potato/venison? Was he doing well on the Diamond? If he was, I'd switch him back to that. Did he smell then?

FWIW, I feed Innova Large Breed (Large Breed Puppy when Hank was a puppy) with great results. I recently tried to change him to a different food due to the increased cost of Innova but went back when he started with skin issues.

Not every food is a good choice for every dog. Many dogs do better on what many consider inferior brands.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jacks on Taste of the Wild venison & sweet potato & it's doing great.Nice coat firm poops,stopped gaining as much weight.If you e-mail them they'll send you free samples of the different kinds The venison might not be right but they've got a lot to choose from Good luck!!
Grain-Free Natural Premium Holistic Healthy Dog and Cat Food - Taste of the Wild Pet Food


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Try Eukanuba, Pro Plan or Nutro. I suspect the tummy problems will go away with a regular diet.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Willow52 said:


> FWIW, I feed Innova Large Breed (Large Breed Puppy when Hank was a puppy) with great results. I recently tried to change him to a different food due to the increased cost of Innova but went back when he started with skin issues.



My Kelsey is also fed Innova large breed (the puppy formula when she was younger). We had bad experiences with other foods prior to switching to Innova. Kelsey has done wonderfully on Innova.

I hope you can find a food that suits Charlie!


----------



## Kaysee (Apr 13, 2012)

Willow52 said:


> First of all, I might be asking the obvious, but has he had a bath lately? Maybe he did roll in something. Or is it gas causing the odor?
> 
> How long has he been on the sweet potato/venison? Was he doing well on the Diamond? If he was, I'd switch him back to that. Did he smell then?
> 
> ...



yeah, we gave charlie a bath, with odor puppy shampoo too.. after about 3 hours the smell came back.. im thinking about the INNOVA.. ive read GREAT things about that brand and a lot of owners have talked great about it. can you get this at a petco? or is it a tractor and supply brand?


----------



## Kaysee (Apr 13, 2012)

never mind.. googled it haha. well.. im torn between trying the innova, the taste of the wild, and going to nutro.. our pit was in nutro and he did great after a bunch of trials and errors.. ugh. this food game is dumb


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Kaysee said:


> Ok.. charlie started on Diamond puppy when the breeder took care of him,
> Kaysee





Swampcollie said:


> Try Eukanuba, Pro Plan or Nutro. I suspect the tummy problems will go away with a regular diet.


How was he doing on Diamond before you changed? I'm not advocating going back to Diamond, particularly after their latest recall but it would be closer to the diet SC recommends. Actually better. I would try Euk or Pro Plan and see how it goes. 

Just saw where you said you had some experience with Nutro. Give it ago since you have a history with that one. Good luck.


----------



## Kaysee (Apr 13, 2012)

msdogs1976 said:


> How was he doing on Diamond before you changed? I'm not advocating going back to Diamond, particularly after their latest recall but it would be closer to the diet SC recommends. Actually better. I would try Euk or Pro Plan and see how it goes.
> 
> Just saw where you said you had some experience with Nutro. Give it ago since you have a history with that one. Good luck.



when we picked him up from the breeder ALL the puppies had giardia and were worned 4 times within the 8 weeks before we got him =( 

so i dont really know how well the diamond went.. i had heard some iffy things with diamond and when charlie was on chicken and rice to settle his belly.. we then weened blue buffalo on him. 

my sister ran a rescue shelter and she always bought the dogs ULTRA NATURAL BALANCE chicken.. and she said to try that.. so my big thing is.. should i keep him on the NB since his system is use to it?

this poor pup.. my heart breaks with all these digestive issues.. if its not the runs, its a smell haha.. 0-3 right now haha 

no diamond, no blue and natural balance sweet potato and venison is gone for sure haha. i dont want cat pee smell all over the house.


----------



## LBeckingham (Mar 17, 2012)

Just thought I would put in my two cents: when I brought Tucker home 3 weeks ago, the breeder had him on Diamond. I couldn't find the exact formula she had him on so I gradually switched him to Nutro lamb and rice formula. Luckily she sent him home with a gallon bag of what he was already on so that I could mix the two and make the switch very gradually. He's doing great on the Nutro! Nice solid poops!! Woo hoo!! Good luck finding the 'right' food for your pooch. : )


----------



## Kaysee (Apr 13, 2012)

LBeckingham said:


> Just thought I would put in my two cents: when I brought Tucker home 3 weeks ago, the breeder had him on Diamond. I couldn't find the exact formula she had him on so I gradually switched him to Nutro lamb and rice formula. Luckily she sent him home with a gallon bag of what he was already on so that I could mix the two and make the switch very gradually. He's doing great on the Nutro! Nice solid poops!! Woo hoo!! Good luck finding the 'right' food for your pooch. : )



If charlie doesnt do well with the ULTRA original natural balance chicken im going to try nutro. im glad tucker is doing so well on it


----------



## Pilot (Aug 12, 2012)

Our 6 month pup, Pilot, also smells like cat pee. We do have cats that are "pissed" off with the new member of the family but we watch and watch and don't see him rolling in anything in the yard or being sprayed by the cats. So maybe it's the food? He also has the kind of mange that he has been taking Ivormectin orally every day. He's been on it for a month so maybe that's causing the smell. Anyway, we will look into his diet. Where do we start? What food should we try first? We've been feeding him Iams with some Newmans Own chicken mixed in. Thanks!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

After much reading on here I think I've decided on a plan for when I bring puppy home in 8 days. Since my Akita is already eating Innova grain free ( for skin problems) I think I'll start Bentley on Innova puppy then switch to adult when he's older.
Who knew puppy meal time would be so complicated LOL
Thanks to all for the advice, it's helpful for those of us new to the whole "puppy thing"


----------



## Diane Marie (Dec 19, 2020)

I know this thread is eight years old but after googling a current issue with our Golden this is where I landed. 

Back story...we have a 1 year old Golden. Spayed in late September. She was on Iams large breed puppy per the breeders recommendation. Our vet said to immediately get her off of the puppy formula immediately after her spay so we did a transition to large breed adult. Her breeder feeds her adult Golden's Purina One so we went to that and she was doing well for about 6-7 weeks. All of a side sudden she had vomiting and diarrhea. Like overnight. She ended up at our vet and then the emergency vet. Nothing was ever found to have caused it. We were just told to change her food by the emergency vet. We started giving her Iams after a week on hamburger and rice. She started to improve once we added in the Purina pro probiotic. However, after about 3-4 days on Iams she started to smell like pee. Not everyone smells it but I do. It started in her mouth, than snout and now around her neck in her fur. HELP. I took her to the vet about a week into this and I gave them a urine sample. They said urine is good and they don't smell anything. But it's there and the friend I had over yesterday said she can definitely smell it. I also tried bathing her. That doesn't do anything for the pee smell either. Can this be the Iams? I worry about it being kidney disease. I hate to keep switching her food but honestly since the pee smell started a few days after the Iams I just don't know. Because honestly it could be related to the vomiting and diarrhea that started the prior week. She also had X-rays and a sonogram to rule out cancer and obstruction.


----------

